
Google opens access to its speech recognition API - vkhuc
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/23/google-opens-access-to-its-speech-recognition-api-going-head-to-head-with-nuance/
======
TYPE_FASTER
Nuance has people who will transcribe if the calculated confidence as reported
by the recognizer is below some threshold.

Google must be betting that the tradeoff in making this API free will be worth
it over time in the machine learning input they will get.

